# Tivo Bolt Picture quality degraded?



## JDel427 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello,

First time Tivo user here. Just switched from Directv to Verizon Fios and refused to use their boxes. I already had Fios internet so when the cable card arrived, I put the Fios main line into the Directv splitter that was already in the basement. No success. Bought a new splitter from the local electronics store and everything works. The splitter does NOT say anything about being Moca certified but says 5-3GH. Now the router, Bolt, and Mini work.

The problem I am having is that there is a noticeably "softer" picture on my 4k OLED tv. The quality just isn't nearly as good as I'm used to. I bring up the splitter because I've seen in other posts where that could be the issue? I've tried playing with the output settings (changed from automatic to everything 720p and up). Doesn't make a difference. 

I am definitely watching HD channels. Have the best 4k HDMI cable that monoprice sells. All Coax cables and connections are tight.

I checked the signal coming in and it's staying right around 92%. 

Can anyone offer some advice? I also read people having issues about the TV upscaling and the Bolt upscaling together? I'll try any advice given and report back.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I have both Directv and TiVo with Verizon FIOS (don't ask me why). One of the TiVo is hooked in the same 65" 4K HDR Sony tv as Genie HR44. Leaving my tv doing the upscaling for both, the picture quality with Directv is better than on Verizon FIOS. In some channels more than in others.

I think it has to do with the compression used (directv vs FIOS)


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, different providers can compress things more or less than others, resulting in different picture quality. It isn't a TiVo problem or characteristic you are experiencing, it is a difference between DirecTV and Verizon.

Heck, I can see the same thing on my TiVoHD if I record the exact same program, simultaneously, from OTA and CableOne. The digital signal captured is different.


----------



## alevenso (May 9, 2016)

One "problem" I have also found with 4k TVs is that they are so good that you can even see differences from broadcast to broadcast on the same station - like ESPN - I was watching the Portugal - France game this weekend and when i was standing right next to the TV the picture was soft - but then last night watching the Home Run Derby the picture was perfect - so even the cameras used for events may display noticeable differences on good TVs. 

You almost have to get yourself in the mindset of "as long as its better than SD - I should not complain" . I tried to start watching SG-1 from Season 1 this week (never watched it before) and it was in SD - instantly decided I could not do it ;-)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

alevenso said:


> One "problem" I have also found with 4k TVs is that they are so good that you can even see differences from broadcast to broadcast on the same station - like ESPN - I was watching the Portugal - France game this weekend and when i was standing right next to the TV the picture was soft - but then last night watching the Home Run Derby the picture was perfect - so even the cameras used for events may display noticeable differences on good TVs.


It doesn't have to be 4K or even a good tv to see differences in ESPN programming. They have quite a range from great to awful.


----------



## JDel427 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses!! I'll have to learn to accept the picture that comes along with huge savings over directv


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I made the same move. The TiVo PQ is better than the fios Dvr but you may want to twiddle with your tv settings a bit for the new source.


----------



## JDel427 (Jul 11, 2016)

I now have only the Tivo resolutions of 4k and 4k passthrough selected. Not sure if it makes a difference but you're all absolutely right. The pictures from channel to channel is a lot different. I still feel Directv's was better, but I already feel like I'm starting to get used to it. I have the Sammy 4k player if I really need to see a great picture lol.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JDel427 said:


> I now have only the Tivo resolutions of 4k and 4k passthrough selected. Not sure if it makes a difference but you're all absolutely right. The pictures from channel to channel is a lot different. I still feel Directv's was better, but I already feel like I'm starting to get used to it. I have the Sammy 4k player if I really need to see a great picture lol.


If you did that, then the TiVo will do the upscaling. If your tv has a superior upscaling processor / engine, you are better off setting the TiVo to "automatic ", or only check 720p and 1080i (equivalent of native on Directv)


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

JDel427 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


You didn't say which 4K TV you have?

If it happens to be an LG OLED, others have commented that their 1080p sets were a touch sharper for HD content. The scaler isn't the best in these displays.


----------



## JDel427 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have the LG 65EG9600. It's a 4K OLED TV. I still think that the picture quality should not look this poor. It is veryyyyyyy dull and just not as sharp. I feel like there has to be a problem. I've seen FIOS TV at my Mother in Laws house and it was night and day compared to mine.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

JDel427 said:


> I have the LG 65EG9600. It's a 4K OLED TV. I still think that the picture quality should not look this poor. It is veryyyyyyy dull and just not as sharp. I feel like there has to be a problem. I've seen FIOS TV at my Mother in Laws house and it was night and day compared to mine.


You mentioned in your first post about the signal going through a splitter.

For diagnostic purposes, can you bypass the splitter? Use one of those joiner things.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JimPa said:


> You mentioned in your first post about the signal going through a splitter.
> 
> For diagnostic purposes, can you bypass the splitter? Use one of those joiner things.


What are you trying to diagnose? It is a digital stream. Unless you are getting distortions and dropouts, a splitter wouldn't make a difference. A bad splitter certainly wouldn't wash out the picture quality.

In this case it boils down to two possible issues most likely. The first is whether they are using the TiVo to scale the picture or the TV. This is determined by the TiVo video settings. Second, the issue could just be the picture settings for the tv for the particular input the TiVo is hooked up to.


----------



## JDel427 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I tried bypassing the splitter and it did not make a difference in the picture quality. I've tried changing the settings on the tivo to only 4k outputs, all outputs, only outputs that were not 4k (to allow the TV to do the upscaling). None of that seemed to make a difference. I've tried playing with the picture settings on the TV itself. Everything from warm vs cool colors. brightness, backlight, sharpness. I've tried the pre calibrated expert 1 and 2 modes. Not sure if it's me or not, but the brighter I set the picture and the cooler the temp (not vivid), it seems to look a little better. Expert mode, which gives that very natural picture, makes it very dull and not sharp. Faces seem very washed out. Anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You may want to bop over to avsforum to see if others have your tv and share settings. It helped a lot when I was setting up my new tv almost two years ago.


----------



## JDel427 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just wanted to post an update. Even though I prefer a more natural picture like expert mode. Choosing standard and jacking up the oled backlight and keeping brightness around 50 as made the picture look great. A bit bright but there are no more dull areas/lack of sharpness. Thanks to all for their help!


----------

